# any one know where the beg for manuals thread is ?



## tramp bushler (Sep 7, 2010)

Thats pretty much it . I need a manual for a TimberJack 330 ... Thanks .


----------



## kansan (Sep 18, 2010)

that thread is in the chainsaws forum. I was there earlier


----------



## NeoTree (Sep 18, 2010)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...r-manuals-thread.68615/page-1023#post-4931490


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 28, 2014)

pics Glen! i never been around that series. looks good in my mind........its got the allison power shift right? detroit? what winch? and what is wrong with her?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 31, 2014)

dammit, a newby got me again lol.


----------

